# Big green egg



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

It's heating up. Getting ready for a trimmed brisket


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

It is a small lean trimmed one


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I think I'm gonna treat myself one for Christmas


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

On the grill for 2 hours. Then in foil for overnight


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

See you in the morning


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

berto said:


> I think I'm gonna treat myself one for Christmas


really treat yourself, spend 1/2 of the money you would spend on a BGE on a BGE knock off, then 1/2 the money on some other toy. BGE is way over rated, haven't used mine in yrs.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

After winning only 8 out of 10 brisket cook events. I too agree the BGE is over priced and this tonight will be the final brisket I cook on my 9 year BGE. LOL


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Can cut it with a fork


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ummm Brisket and eggs for breakfast sounds good.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

really like my BGE

huge learning curve to long cooks, but once you get em down the thing is awesome, you don't have to babysit the heat level and add wood all of the time

i have a rib rack doodad that you can flip over and set in a foil pan of water and water smoke a pork butt......killer results


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks delicious Chickenboy, Congrats!


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

drfishalot said:


> really treat yourself, spend 1/2 of the money you would spend on a BGE on a BGE knock off, then 1/2 the money on some other toy. BGE is way over rated, haven't used mine in yrs.


Yeah, we only use ours 2-3 times a week tops, for the last four years. The novelty really wears out quickly.

24 hr cook @ 200deg, never even open it...600deg in 15 minutes to sear an 1-1/2" ribeye... or anything in between. BGE's are not very versatile either.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Zereaux said:


> Yeah, we only use ours 2-3 times a week tops, for the last four years. The novelty really wears out quickly.
> 
> 24 hr cook @ 200deg, never even open it...600deg in 15 minutes to sear an 1-1/2" ribeye... or anything in between. BGE's are not very versatile either.


I don't think anybody is disputing the longevity or versatility of the BGE. The real question is whether another brand that costs 50% of a BGE can do the same thing.

I am considering one as well and have the same question.

Oh and BTW, looks great Chickenboy. If I could smoke a brisket like that, I'd never pay $25 for a plate of brisket in Houston again!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Love my Green Egg, well worth the money in my opinion given how much I use it and the versitility. From pizzas to great chicken to 18 hour slow and low pork butts. 

I can't offer any input into the knock-off brands, but the BGE and their add-ons are very good and well thought out.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

makoclay said:


> I don't think anybody is disputing the longevity or versatility of the BGE. The real question is whether another brand that costs 50% of a BGE can do the same thing.
> 
> I am considering one as well and have the same question.
> 
> Oh and BTW, looks great Chickenboy. If I could smoke a brisket like that, I'd never pay $25 for a plate of brisket in Houston again!


Get you a BGE and you CAN smoke a brisket like that...

If you buy strictly on the purchase price, you're not really comparing the true cost of an item. The merchant that sold me my BGE made a house call once after I got my lid hinge out of adjustment and couldn't get a good seal when I closed it. I'm not positive, but I'd be willing to bet that
a "knock-off" merchant won't be making any house calls to take care of a customer.

When I first got my BGE, I got a little carried away with seeing how hot I could get it. Ended up ruining the lid gasket. Called BGE and they sent me 
half a dozen new gaskets... no charge. Limited Lifetime warranty...warranties are only good if the company remains in business.
BGE's have been on the market for over twenty years.

Lots of things to consider besides the purchase price...


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

I have the large and it cooks the best chicken IMO. Won 1st place chicken in this cook-off.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I looked @ BGEs.
once I discovered they moved their manufacturing to Mexico, I looked @ the Primo XL, which has lots more cooking surface than than the BGE and there is no difference between the two when cooking on one.

Primo is also made in the USA.


I looked @ some of the cheaper knock-offs. the quality difference is very apparent. 

that said any of the high end Komotos' will cook the same.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

again, I have an egg so I know what it will do. I have never used a knock-off, but have eaten food my neighbor has cooked on his. It was very good, at 1/2 the cost of the egg. I am glad some of you love your eggs and use them multiple times a week. nothing like using a grill u love. My egg was the last charcoal grill I will ever have after 25 yrs of charcoal. I finally got a gas grill and it is just so much quicker and easier, I no longer want to mess with charcoal.
I have never looked at the quality of a knock off either. maybe there is a noticeable difference. but, I do know that I haven't used my egg in prob 3-4 yrs. its just sitting on the back porch, under a cover, all lonely. 
congrats CB on 8/10 1st places. I suspect it is your skills and techniques thats bringing success, not the grill.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

drfishalot said:


> again, I have an egg so I know what it will do. I have never used a knock-off, but have eaten food my neighbor has cooked on his. It was very good, at 1/2 the cost of the egg. I am glad some of you love your eggs and use them multiple times a week. nothing like using a grill u love. My egg was the last charcoal grill I will ever have after 25 yrs of charcoal. I finally got a gas grill and it is just so much quicker and easier, I no longer want to mess with charcoal.
> I have never looked at the quality of a knock off either. maybe there is a noticeable difference. but, I do know that I haven't used my egg in prob 3-4 yrs. its just sitting on the back porch, under a cover, all lonely.
> congrats CB on 8/10 1st places. I suspect it is your skills and techniques thats bringing success, not the grill.


Want to sell it?


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Do yourself a favor and get one of these. Holds heat just as well as the BGE, only slightly cheaper. very durable since it is steel, and with the built in wheels you can wheel it all over the place or hook it up to your trailer hitch! With my 4 young boys and the way they play I decided having a ceramic smoker was an accident waiting to happen. Love this thing and use it 2-3 times a week. They used to call them bubba keg grills, but were bought out and renamed Broil King Kegs now.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

drfishalot said:


> I suspect it is your skills and techniques thats bringing success, not the grill.


I don't know about that. All my food instantly began tasting better on my keg. Everything you cook is way more juicy! Food loses a lot of moisture in the cheaper offset smokers (400$) or less.


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Cajun Green Egg*

I wanted a BGE but could not justify the cost, I 'm kind of tight anyway. This is my version if BGE. Made it for around $100 and it cooks at 250 for about 10 hrs. I light the top part of the coals with a blow torch in about 5 minutes, add my wood on top, drop the basket in the smoker,adjust temprature add meat and wait. By the way its an UDS, but I'm proud of it. I use my gas grill for everything else.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Bluwave1 said:


> I wanted a BGE but could not justify the cost, I 'm kind of tight anyway. This is my version if BGE. Made it for around $100 and it cooks at 250 for about 10 hrs. I light the top part of the coals with a blow torch in about 5 minutes, add my wood on top, drop the basket in the smoker,adjust temprature add meat and wait. By the way its an UDS, but I'm proud of it. I use my gas grill for everything else.


The Big Steel Keg will pay for itself eventually, especially with how often i use it. I can get a 225 temp for 10 hours on a 1/4th of that charcoal!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bluwave1 said:


> I wanted a BGE but could not justify the cost, I 'm kind of tight anyway. This is my version if BGE. Made it for around $100 and it cooks at 250 for about 10 hrs. I light the top part of the coals with a blow torch in about 5 minutes, add my wood on top, drop the basket in the smoker,adjust temprature add meat and wait. By the way its an UDS, but I'm proud of it. I use my gas grill for everything else.


Did you build the lid yourself?


----------



## skinnywilly (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like your fire was hot in the first pick. What temp are you cooking your meat? looks like you have the meat direct over fire. I have BGE and have never been able to pull off brisket as tender and juicy as yours looks in picture. I NEED some advice apparently.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

For briskest, pork butts, etc I use the plate setter(indirect heat) with alum foil for easier cleanup, fill the bowl with quality lump charcoal. Set the vent & dampener to hold the temp between 210-230F. I use an internal meat thermometer w/ remote so I can monitor meat temp w/o opening the egg. Depending on the size of the brisket, 12-16 hrs later, when internal temp reaches about 190, I pull it off, wrap in foil, wrap that in a bath towel, and put it in an ice chest. A couple of hours and it's ready to go.

This method has been fool-proof for me, can't remember the last time I cooked a brisket that wasn't tender, tasty, & juicy. As far as seasoning, everyone as their own preference. I use TexJoy BBQ rub...generously.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been using mine 3/4 times a week for the last 5 years and it looks no worse
for wear! I will never burn it out in my lifetime and told my grandson that I was 
giving it to him in my will! Buy one and you are done!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

drfishalot said:


> again, I have an egg so I know what it will do. I have never used a knock-off, but have eaten food my neighbor has cooked on his. It was very good, at 1/2 the cost of the egg. I am glad some of you love your eggs and use them multiple times a week. nothing like using a grill u love. My egg was the last charcoal grill I will ever have after 25 yrs of charcoal. I finally got a gas grill and it is just so much quicker and easier, I no longer want to mess with charcoal.
> I have never looked at the quality of a knock off either. maybe there is a noticeable difference. but, I do know that I haven't used my egg in prob 3-4 yrs. its just sitting on the back porch, under a cover, all lonely.
> congrats CB on 8/10 1st places. I suspect it is your skills and techniques thats bringing success, not the grill.


Is it for sale?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My dad just built a pit with a 55gal. drum standing up right. A small amount of charcoal at the bottom on in a basket and cooked a brisket. He reasearched a lot and was amazed at how good it worked. He has a $400 grill he uses for hamburgers now. He built the other one for $20.


----------

